# PMV - Lodge 2019 - Waiting Room/ Questions/Help



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi Folks, 

I want to start this thread for PMV lodge in 2019 and waiting time too. 


Background: 

Applicant, Singapore based but originally from Philippines. Met partner (Australian) thru work 2 and half years of relationship, registered relationship and opened bank account both in 2017. Met in person 4 times with approx 1 month duration on each holidays. Engaged Dec 2018. 



TIMELINE - No Agent used to apply

January 4, 2019: Lodge application online

January 8, 2019: CO contacted me thru email asking to do health and police check and supply statement for wedding plans and sponsorship obligation statement. 

January 11, 2019: Bio metrics done

January 14, 2019: Singapore police check and other document upload completed 

January 15, 2019: Health check done

January 16, 2019: click confirm button on IMMI of sponsor but then confirm button on my IMMI as applicant went disable too. 
Emailed CO to inform i have submitted all that she requested. 


Now Waiting time Begins...Be Positive and Patient


----------



## Gelaaa (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello oichnas16,

Here's my timeline: (NO AGENT)
DOL: October 9, 2018 (Philippines)
Medical: October 17, 2018
Status: Received


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

still waiting be positive  hopefully other people will post and share their timeline too


----------



## Moosa&Sid (Dec 28, 2018)

DOL: 01 FEB 2019
Bio metric Done: 05 FEB 2019
Medical Done: 07 Feb 2019 Status: Cleared
Status Online: Further Assessment and last updated 07 Feb 2019


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

from where are you applying?


----------



## Moosa&Sid (Dec 28, 2018)

I have applied from Pakistan... Everything uploaded


----------



## Togekip (Aug 29, 2018)

My partner lodged on the 13th of February. Still waiting to his state check to come back and he is having his medical exam tomorrow


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

Togekip said:


> My partner lodged on the 13th of February. Still waiting to his state check to come back and he is having his medical exam tomorrow


you applied PMV too?


----------



## Togekip (Aug 29, 2018)

oichnas16 said:


> you applied PMV too?


Sure did. Partner is from the United States.


----------



## CelinaBelle (Apr 28, 2017)

We applied 26th (I think) of November 2018 through an agent. 

Partner lives in Sudan, I am here in Aus. 

PMV completely frontloaded. 

Request 3 weeks ago for interview this Saturday the 23rd.

Partner will meet CO for interview in a hotel in Sudan.


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

CelinaBelle said:


> We applied 26th (I think) of November 2018 through an agent.
> 
> Partner lives in Sudan, I am here in Aus.
> 
> ...


-wow congrats hopefully you'll get grant soon they can really invite for face to face interview.


----------



## misseswonder (Mar 14, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I've just joined the forum. My fiance and I have also applied for the PMV this year. We submitted the application on January 18th. Still having heard from a CO but I went ahead and got my medical done on the 28th of February. Applied through Ottawa from Barbados (me) and my fiance has already submitted his sponsorship application as well in January after I submitted mine.


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

CelinaBelle said:


> We applied 26th (I think) of November 2018 through an agent.
> 
> Partner lives in Sudan, I am here in Aus.
> 
> ...


Hi Celinabelle,

hope all is well with your interview


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

misseswonder said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've just joined the forum. My fiance and I have also applied for the PMV this year. We submitted the application on January 18th. Still having heard from a CO but I went ahead and got my medical done on the 28th of February. Applied through Ottawa from Barbados (me) and my fiance has already submitted his sponsorship application as well in January after I submitted mine.


I am going on my 3rd month now... patiently waiting


----------



## misseswonder (Mar 14, 2019)

Yup waiting and trying to be patient. Hope I get contacted by a CO soon.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

misseswonder said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've just joined the forum. My fiance and I have also applied for the PMV this year. We submitted the application on January 18th. Still having heard from a CO but I went ahead and got my medical done on the 28th of February. Applied through Ottawa from Barbados (me) and my fiance has already submitted his sponsorship application as well in January after I submitted mine.


If you have submitted everything they need, you may never hear from an Immigration Officer, until the day you get the decision.

Some people, who don't submit everything initially, and need to be asked, may get requests from more than one person, during their "often longer" wait.

Our PMV process was longer for two reasons, one being 'not attaching everything required', and the other 'having to leave Australia to get it granted'. During that time we had contact from two Immigration Officers.


----------



## misseswonder (Mar 14, 2019)

JandE said:


> If you have submitted everything they need, you may never hear from an Immigration Officer, until the day you get the decision.
> 
> Some people, who don't submit everything initially, and need to be asked, may get requests from more than one person, during their "often longer" wait.
> 
> Our PMV process was longer for two reasons, one being 'not attaching everything required', and the other 'having to leave Australia to get it granted'. During that time we had contact from two Immigration Officers.


Ohh. Thank you for your reply JandE. I feel a bit better after what you said, we submitted everything upfront and plan on updating it when any major new thing happens with us or like every 2-3 months or so.


----------



## CelinaBelle (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi, successfull interview we believe. Senior Immigration Officer asked about partners current finances/ employment, previous travel & how/ when we met. Officer asked about my finances/ employment & education & where I live (Aus). 

Next day request was sent from Cairo to our immigration lawyer for a new medical as previous one expired, new police clearance for my fiance from Malaysia as previous one expired and a police clearance from Qatar. 

Note, my fiance lived in Qatar more than 10 years ago, and techincally as far as i am aware you only need to provide police clearances from within the past ten years however because he was born and raised there (on Sudanese passport) he is required to submit a Qatari clearance. This is something to consider if you or your partners have lived long term o/s prior to 2009.


----------



## misseswonder (Mar 14, 2019)

Hello everyone,

Just wondering if anyone has noticed a change in the processing times from 12 to 17 months to 15 to 21 months? I really hope it won't take that long.


----------



## misseswonder (Mar 14, 2019)

CelinaBelle said:


> Hi, successfull interview we believe. Senior Immigration Officer asked about partners current finances/ employment, previous travel & how/ when we met. Officer asked about my finances/ employment & education & where I live (Aus).
> 
> Next day request was sent from Cairo to our immigration lawyer for a new medical as previous one expired, new police clearance for my fiance from Malaysia as previous one expired and a police clearance from Qatar.
> 
> Note, my fiance lived in Qatar more than 10 years ago, and techincally as far as i am aware you only need to provide police clearances from within the past ten years however because he was born and raised there (on Sudanese passport) he is required to submit a Qatari clearance. This is something to consider if you or your partners have lived long term o/s prior to 2009.


Hello CelinaBelle, happy for you guys. Guess you two will be hearing some good news soon.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

misseswonder said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has noticed a change in the processing times from 12 to 17 months to 15 to 21 months? I really hope it won't take that long.


It will for some people, but only 15% of grants are in that group.

75% of last months grants were processed in under 15 months, compared to 12 months in the previous month.

And 10% took over 21 months compared to 17 months.

This indicates that the incomplete or complicated applications might be taking longer, and maybe the straightforward and complete applications are given priority.

In one visa group, where the processing time was shown as: 18-23 months. Half of all applications were processed in under 11 months. These were included in the statistics of 75% under 18 months.


----------



## misseswonder (Mar 14, 2019)

JandE said:


> It will for some people, but only 15% of grants are in that group.
> 
> 75% of last months grants were processed in under 15 months, compared to 12 months in the previous month.
> 
> ...


Oh ok. Thank you for your reply JandE.


----------



## misseswonder (Mar 14, 2019)

Hello,

I feel like I'm being annoying lol, but I noticed that my application says last updated on March 1 2019 but I hadn't added updates or medical yet. Does that mean a CO could have been looking, saw my medical appointment receipt and moved on to another application in the queue?


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

misseswonder said:


> Hello,
> 
> I feel like I'm being annoying lol, but I noticed that my application says last updated on March 1 2019 but I hadn't added updates or medical yet. Does that mean a CO could have been looking, saw my medical appointment receipt and moved on to another application in the queue?


i wonder if thats the case too. my updated date didnt move since the last time i attached the docs so i gues sit might be the CO who updated it.


----------



## misseswonder (Mar 14, 2019)

oichnas16 said:


> i wonder if thats the case too. my updated date didnt move since the last time i attached the docs so i gues sit might be the CO who updated it.


Ok, I guess we just keep being patient. Did your update date change to when the CO contacted you?


----------



## Fiori (Aug 15, 2018)

misseswonder said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has noticed a change in the processing times from 12 to 17 months to 15 to 21 months? I really hope it won't take that long.


Yes, I noticed also that Partner visa 309 processing time was from 14 to 20 months which makes me think, wasn't the whole pmv idea to be processed faster than 309, as it requires less evidence and not necessarily to live together? It is really depressing.  Hopefully it will change back.


----------



## misseswonder (Mar 14, 2019)

Fiori said:


> misseswonder said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


Yea it does make the wait more stressful. But the site does say that the estimate changes monthly based on global processing times. I'm guessing it changes based on how long the applications took to be processed in the previous month.


----------



## WA_Wannabe (Mar 18, 2019)

misseswonder said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has noticed a change in the processing times from 12 to 17 months to 15 to 21 months? I really hope it won't take that long.


I did notice that today too. We just submitted my application on March 6, 2019 through the Washington DC office. I don't expect to hear anything for months. I hope it won't take that long either!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Fiori said:


> Yes, I noticed also that Partner visa 309 processing time was from 14 to 20 months which makes me think, wasn't the whole pmv idea to be processed faster than 309, as it requires less evidence and not necessarily to live together? It is really depressing.  Hopefully it will change back.


Things do not seem to have changed that much, *for the majority of applications*, with these being the official figures for a selection of months.

*subclass 300 applications*:
75% finalised in August *2017* took under 13 months. (13-17)
75% finalised in July 2018 took under 14 months. (14-17)
75% finalised in September 2018 took under 13 months. (13-16)
75% finalised in *February 2019* took under 15 months. (15-21)

*subclass 309 applications*:
75% finalised in August *2017* took under 13 months. (13-16)
75% finalised in July 2018 took under 14 months. (14-16)
75% finalised in September 2018 took under 13 months. (13-17)
75% finalised in *February 2019* took under 14 months. (14-20)

Although these figures show the global averages for the first 75% of applications processed in those months, the average processing time is often a lot less than the 75% figure quoted.

It is a pity they do not show the 50% figure...

The longer processing times, _the 10% over the higher month figure quoted, and the extra 1 month for the subclass 300 in Feb 2019_, may be due to an increase in incomplete or inaccurate applications, lengthy security checks from some countries and various other reasons.

One other reason might be the increase in applications, and the reduction in the number of available grants, meaning that the straightforward ones get granted, but the complex ones have to wait longer?


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi Folks, 

today I got my golden ticket ! I am over to the moon with happiness i just want to say thank you to those people who helped me with all my questions during the process when im lodging in. 

escpecially: Konji, Skyblue, Jadene, Wrussel...thank you very much there is 820 to come ahead. 

TIMELINE - No Agent used to apply

January 4, 2019: Lodge application online

January 8, 2019: CO contacted me thru email asking to do health and police check and supply statement for wedding plans and sponsorship obligation statement. 

January 11, 2019: Bio metrics done

January 14, 2019: Singapore police check and other document upload completed 

January 15, 2019: Health check done

January 16, 2019: click confirm button on IMMI of sponsor but then confirm button on my IMMI as applicant went disable too. 
Emailed CO to inform i have submitted all that she requested. 

Date Granted: March 20, 2019 !!!!


----------



## misseswonder (Mar 14, 2019)

@oichnas16 Congratulations!!! That's amazing 🙂


----------



## Dan&Ivy (Feb 18, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I’m happy I found this forum and reading everyone’s experiences and issues on their visas and thinking I’m not alone in this journey.

I’m from Philippines. I lodged my application last January 2, 2019.
Done with my medical: January 10, 2019
Police check and biometrics done & uploaded: January 22, 2019
I already uploaded heaps of requirements in the immiaccount without a notice of a case officer. And until now March 20, no case officer contacted us yet, is this normal?

And another is that my fiance’s passport will be expiring on September but he already renew his passport and just received it today, so we can update his new passport details on my account and his, but the thing is that I cannot find where to upload or update his new passport details in my immiaccount and his account or do we both need to update it on our accounts?

I will really appreciates all your incoming replies, thank you so much in advance. 




God bless everyone..


----------



## misseswonder (Mar 14, 2019)

Dan&Ivy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm happy I found this forum and reading everyone's experiences and issues on their visas and thinking I'm not alone in this journey.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I haven't heard from a case officer yet either and I also applied in January.

I've been told when you upload everything upfront you usually don't hear anything until the visa is granted.

I think there should be an update details link in your immi account.


----------



## WA_Wannabe (Mar 18, 2019)

oichnas16 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> today I got my golden ticket ! I am over to the moon with happiness i just want to say thank you to those people who helped me with all my questions during the process when im lodging in.
> !!


Thrilled for you, Congrats!!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Dan&Ivy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm happy I found this forum and reading everyone's experiences and issues on their visas and thinking I'm not alone in this journey.
> 
> ...


You can update the *applicants* passport details in ImmiAccount on the 'update us' tab.
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation/passport-details

You would need to do it ASAP, as the old passport is now cancelled.

Not sure if the sponsors passport needs to be updated. I probably wouldn't have bothered.

It can be normal for no contact from immi until you get the visa grant, if *everything* is uploaded correctly at the beginning.


----------



## jay0806 (Mar 27, 2019)

We applied 17th of Dec 2018 through an agent. 
Status: Received
I have not done a body check,Do I need to wait the Co to notify me to do health and police check? THX


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

jay0806 said:


> We applied 17th of Dec 2018 through an agent.
> Status: Received
> I have not done a body check,Do I need to wait the Co to notify me to do health and police check? THX


We didn't wait. We did Police and Medical about 2 months after application.


----------



## jay0806 (Mar 27, 2019)

Want to ask whether I need to go to book body check by myself or immigration centre send me notification letter to do body check？


----------



## WA_Wannabe (Mar 18, 2019)

jay0806 said:


> Want to ask whether I need to go to book body check by myself or immigration centre send me notification letter to do body check？


you can do it yourself but it only is valid for one year so if it expires, you must pay to have it done again.


----------



## misseswonder (Mar 14, 2019)

jay0806 said:


> Want to ask whether I need to go to book body check by myself or immigration centre send me notification letter to do body check？


Hi Jay.

Just to add more to what the previous comment said.

There's a link in the immi account that generates a letter listing all the tests that you need to have done and assigns a HAP ID. I can't remember what it's called right now but it should be under the notice that tells you that you require health checks.


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

jay0806 said:


> Want to ask whether I need to go to book body check by myself or immigration centre send me notification letter to do body check？


 you have to download the letter with the HAP ID, and present it to the clinic (the one eligible not all clinics are authorised to send your results to immi). So you need to look for the eligible clinics on immi website. Because the clinic will send your results directly to immi without you knowing what the results are


----------



## jay0806 (Mar 27, 2019)

Thank you all for reply, Be patient to wait for good news


----------



## msh313 (Jan 24, 2019)

thought i would add to this waiting list.

Me: Australian

Partner Moroccan

Lodged 10th April 2019

Front loaded everything apart from medical


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

Dan&Ivy said:


> Police check and *biometrics done* & uploaded: January 22, 2019


Hi, how did you get Biometric data done without the formal letter of request from Immigration? We received a bar coded Visa Lodgement Number in a letter from Immigration of which had to be taken along to the Collection Centre.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

jay0806 said:


> We applied 17th of Dec 2018 through an agent.
> Status: Received
> I have not done a body check,Do I need to wait the Co to notify me to do health and police check? THX


You paid for an Agent and you are asking on a forum what to do? Wow, that is unusual.


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Have there been any updates? It’s been v quiet lately


----------



## frxsy28 (May 4, 2019)

Hi Everyone! Do I need a job here in the PH to apply for a PMV my fiance is a permanent resident of Australia and currently working as a Chef, I was thinking of resigning on my current job to focus on the application of our visa. TIA


----------



## Pat93 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hello

Submitted through agent
Applied PMV 20 February 2019
I'm from Mexico
Frontloaded except Medicals and Police check (Doing it this month though)
This week i'll do the three months update and waiting.

*Do someone knows if mexican applications are checked at Ottawa,CA or directly to Australia?(Ottawa is the nearest to mexico.)

And, is any Maxican applicant waiting here?
*


----------



## misseswonder (Mar 14, 2019)

Pat93 said:


> Hello
> 
> Submitted through agent
> Applied PMV 20 February 2019
> ...


Hello,

Don't know about Mexico but I'm from Barbados. Ottawa is the office listed for me too. Lodged January 2019 and front loaded everything.


----------



## LaurrenP (Apr 13, 2019)

Visa got approved today!! We used best immigration lawyers from Australia 

Country : Romania
Embassy of Belgrade Serbia 
Date of lodge 25 oct 2018
Documents requested on 12 feb 2019
Uploaded documents 07 March 2019
Date of grant 06 05 2019


Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Con59 (Jul 9, 2017)

Congratulations, I hope you have a easy path to a permanent resident.I am also from Romania.👍😀😎


----------



## LaurrenP (Apr 13, 2019)

Are you there already? Which city you moved to?



Con59 said:


> Congratulations, I hope you have a easy path to a permanent resident.I am also from Romania.&#128077;&#128512;&#128526;


----------



## WA_Wannabe (Mar 18, 2019)

frxsy28 said:


> Hi Everyone! Do I need a job here in the PH to apply for a PMV my fiance is a permanent resident of Australia and currently working as a Chef, I was thinking of resigning on my current job to focus on the application of our visa. TIA


Quitting your job seems like a very poor decision. Just my opinion but you want to portray yourself as a functioning, responsible adult who is going to contribute to the Australian society. Also, if you ever want to visit on a tourist Visa, not having a job to go back to would probably be viewed as not having enough reason to go return to your home country. Aus Home Affairs might deny your tourist visa because they feel you're too much of a risk to not leave at the end of your tourist visa. Although the visa process is a lot of work, just work on it an hour a day and keep yourself employed.


----------



## e_a (Apr 24, 2019)

WA_Wannabe said:


> Quitting your job seems like a very poor decision. Just my opinion but you want to portray yourself as a functioning, responsible adult who is going to contribute to the Australian society. Also, if you ever want to visit on a tourist Visa, not having a job to go back to would probably be viewed as not having enough reason to go return to your home country. Aus Home Affairs might deny your tourist visa because they feel you're too much of a risk to not leave at the end of your tourist visa. Although the visa process is a lot of work, just work on it an hour a day and keep yourself employed.


Yeah I agree. The visa process also takes a verrrrry long time, so that could be over a year without an income. If you can afford it, then by all means have at it, but it's not necessary to quit your job to complete the application. I work full time and did the application all by myself (with the help of reading this forum)!


----------



## Con59 (Jul 9, 2017)

LaurrenP said:


> Are you there already? Which city you moved to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, I'm 5 years old in Australia,I live with my family in Port Macquarie, a small town,with beautiful beaches and welcoming people.I applied for 820/801 in December 2014.For the 801 visa I updated my relationship 30 months ago,and there is still no decision for me and my son who is also three years old in Australia.It is very frustrating to wait ...


----------



## Pat93 (Apr 17, 2017)

Thank you, i suppose is the same!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Con59 said:


> Hello, I'm 5 years old in Australia,I live with my family in Port Macquarie, a small town,with beautiful beaches and welcoming people.I applied for 820/801 in December 2014.For the 801 visa I updated my relationship 30 months ago,and there is still no decision for me and my son who is also three years old in Australia.It is very frustrating to wait ...


We updated our 801 every couple of months, with more recent relationship proofs.
It may help to speed up the process.

When was your 820 granted?

30 months is way too long.


----------



## Con59 (Jul 9, 2017)

JandE said:


> Con59 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I'm 5 years old in Australia,I live with my family in Port Macquarie, a small town,with beautiful beaches and welcoming people.I applied for 820/801 in December 2014.For the 801 visa I updated my relationship 30 months ago,and there is still no decision for me and my son who is also three years old in Australia.It is very frustrating to wait ...
> ...


Hello, I applied for the 820/801 visa in December 2014.820 visa I took it in April 2016.After taking the 820 visa grant, I added my son a child dependent.
He was in Australia and his 445 visa was approved very quickly for only two months.In December 2016 we added new evidence for the 801 visa.After 26 months I asked for an investigation, then turned to the local MP and a week ago I filed a complaint.The answer was just to wait!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Con59 said:


> Hello, I applied for the 820/801 visa in December 2014.820 visa I took it in April 2016.After taking the 820 visa grant, I added my son a child dependent.
> He was in Australia and his 445 visa was approved very quickly for only two months.In December 2016 we added new evidence for the 801 visa.After 26 months I asked for an investigation, then turned to the local MP and a week ago I filed a complaint.The answer was just to wait!


Have you added any new evidences since December 2016?


----------



## Con59 (Jul 9, 2017)

Of course, we have RAM and she has always asked us.I think the ombudsman is the next step.😎🤔🤨


----------



## Pat93 (Apr 17, 2017)

misseswonder said:


> Hello,
> 
> Don't know about Mexico but I'm from Barbados. Ottawa is the office listed for me too. Lodged January 2019 and front loaded everything.


Thank you! i suppose is the same.

Have you had any contact since then?


----------



## misseswonder (Mar 14, 2019)

Pat93 said:


> misseswonder said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Hello,

Nope. Nothing as yet.


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Nothing as well on my side.😞


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

An update for PMV grants in 2019 so far:

Date Granted, with time from application:

Feb 2019: 6.1 months from USA
Feb 2019: 7.9 months from Netherlands
Feb 2019: 6.2 months from UK
Mar 2019: 10.9 months from USA
Mar 2019: 2.5 months from Philippines
Mar 2019: 12.2 months from China
Mar 2019: 10.7 months from USA
Mar 2019: 5.6 months from Albania
Apr 2019: 10.3 months from Costa Rica
Apr 2019: 22.5 months from Kuala Lumpur
May 2019: 3.6 months from Russia
May 2019: 6.3 months from Romania


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello JandE. Is it okay to get the name or the username of the applicant from Philippines who was granted within 2.5months? Thank you.


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello there
I have already uploaded the NOIM and havent received any communication yet. The date is end of Aug2019 but do I have to change the date if visa still not granted? or I wait till CO contacts me? What date should I then insert?


----------



## CarolineH (Jan 28, 2019)

posted incorrectly in PMV rather than PV


----------



## CarolineH (Jan 28, 2019)

Really interesting info JandE. Thanks for sharing this.
Any stats on recent applications from Thailand (Bangkok) by chance?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

CarolineH said:


> My Italian husband is applying and I am his Australian sponsor. We've been together for 7 years, married for 2 years and have one daughter who was born last year. Shared bank accounts and evidence of same residential address since we started living together in 2012. Currently residing in Bangkok (since 2013).
> 
> We've used an agent in Aus. Here's our timeline so far:
> 
> ...


Which visa? You say you are married.
The PMV (Prospective Marriage visa) is for people who are not yet married, and will marry only after they get the PMV grant.

I assume yours is the Partner Visa 309, applied offshore?

The PMV timelines will be different to the 309's


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

CelinaBelle said:


> We applied 26th (I think) of November 2018 through an agent.
> 
> Partner lives in Sudan, I am here in Aus.
> 
> ...


hi Celina,

how is things with you ?


----------



## CarolineH (Jan 28, 2019)

JandE said:


> Which visa? You say you are married.
> The PMV (Prospective Marriage visa) is for people who are not yet married, and will marry only after they get the PMV grant.
> 
> I assume yours is the Partner Visa 309, applied offshore?
> ...


Thank you! Yes, you're right. I've removed my original post. Sorry


----------



## jasssdeol17 (Aug 14, 2015)

oichnas16 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> today I got my golden ticket ! I am over to the moon with happiness i just want to say thank you to those people who helped me with all my questions during the process when im lodging in.
> 
> ...


Where you a permanent resident of Singapore when you applied? Although you're originally from Philippines right?


----------



## Tjb1993 (Jun 28, 2018)

CelinaBelle said:


> We applied 26th (I think) of November 2018 through an agent.
> 
> Partner lives in Sudan, I am here in Aus.
> 
> ...


Hi. My partner is from Zimbabwe, I'm am Australia. We submitted our PMV June 2018 and he has just been asked to attend an interview in Zim in 3 weeks. Just wondering if you have any tips for the interview? Have you received your grant yet since the interview? &#128522;


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

jasssdeol17 said:


> Where you a permanent resident of Singapore when you applied? Although you're originally from Philippines right?


yes i am from philippines, based in SG under working permit not a permanent resident of singapore.


----------



## jasssdeol17 (Aug 14, 2015)

oichnas16 said:


> yes i am from philippines, based in SG under working permit not a permanent resident of singapore.


Did you had to provide documents or evidence regarding your employment?


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

jasssdeol17 said:


> Did you had to provide documents or evidence regarding your employment?


not really but you need to put your jobs in form 80.


----------



## starfish88 (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi everyone. Just lodged our PMV as well and decided to follow this thread. My partner is French. We have a long wait ahead of us I guess.

Lodged 29/05/2019.

Anybody got their grants today?


----------



## misseswonder (Mar 14, 2019)

starfish88 said:


> Hi everyone. Just lodged our PMV as well and decided to follow this thread. My partner is French. We have a long wait ahead of us I guess.
> 
> Lodged 29/05/2019.
> 
> Anybody got their grants today?


I lodged in January 2019. No news yet over here.


----------



## e_a (Apr 24, 2019)

They updated the processing times, and they dropped this month. Down to 12 months to 16 months!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

300 – Prospective Marriage (subclass 300) Processing Times May 2019.

75% processed in under 12 months. (April was 14 months)
10% processed in over 16 months. (April was 21 months)
The Australian Immigration Department released the Visa processing times for May 2019, on the 18th June 2019.

The ones I have seen on this forum have all been in the 75% group, with times of 2.2, 3.6 and 6.3 months.


----------



## nourbilel (Apr 26, 2019)

Applicant from: Tunisia
Agent: Yes (MARA based in Perth, WA)
Date of Lodgment: 09/06/2019

We are currently waiting a couple of months until we get police clearances and medicals. This is what the agent advised. However I see people getting medicals soon after lodging.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

nourbilel said:


> Applicant from: Tunisia
> Agent: Yes (MARA based in Perth, WA)
> Date of Lodgment: 09/06/2019
> 
> We are currently waiting a couple of months until we get police clearances and medicals. This is what the agent advised. However I see people getting medicals soon after lodging.


Some do, some don't. There is a risk of having to redo them if the application takes too long.

Some countries applications take longer than others, and maybe the agent is taking that into account.


----------



## starfish88 (Jan 9, 2019)

*Pmv 300*

Hi everyone,

Good to find this thread. I find this really helpful.
Sharing our timeline as well.

Partner is French but living in Canada. Im a resident here in Australia.

Timeline:
Lodge- May 2019
June- CO contacted us asking for police clearance with fingerprints.

Haven't uploaded his Form 80 yet.
Just wondering if we still need to upload it eventho the CO didn't ask for it.
If so, can you please advice us on question 24?

Would really appreciate all your help

Thank you


----------



## Godswill (Dec 13, 2018)

*309/100 waiting room*

After i applied for my 309/100 partner visa since 19 december 2017, i only got an email on 19th december 2018. Worried now, my wife who is an australian called home affairs contact centre. They told her that i am going to be looking forward to after 24 months as i am being considered for 100.. on that same day also after her call, i got an email stating that my 309 visa application is still in progress. My questions are 1) WHAT SHOULD DO ASIDE WAITING? WILL I BE NOTIFIED BEFORE ANY KIND OF INTERVIEW LIKE PHONE INTERVIEW OR THEY CAN JUST CALL?
2) do i need to contact them again as i am about wntering the 19th month of wait which is the present apex waiting time by the global processing time.

Please any kind of opinion will be highly appreciated
Godswill
2)


----------



## Eya (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi guys! My partner and I are planning to lodge our application next month (I am Australian and he is Vietnamese). 

A couple of questions ☺

We will lodge with evidence as below:
- text msgs 1-2 from each month since we have been together (all of them in Vietnamese but we are told we dont need to translate because we are submitting in Vietnam)
- travel tickets and stamps page on passport along with photos 
- facebook timestamps 
- we just moved in together so evidence living (I am living in Vietnam with him atm) 
- photos of us for each month together (most selfies, a few with fam n friends)
- bank statements to show money transfer
- a timeline detailing our relationship and events and things that happened throughout
- NOIM 
- pre wedding photos
- 3 forms from aus friends who have met us both 

Do you think that is sufficient enough evidence? 

What is front load? 

I have sponsored an ex partner more than 5 years ago will i need to write a statement about what happened and how it ended? 

As for other forms and requirements are we told what else we will need to fill out after we pay the fees? 

Thankyou soo much guys, this will be a long process but so appreciative of the help and support here!!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Eya said:


> What is front load?


Uploading everything that is required for immigration to make a decision without requiring anything else.


----------



## WA_Wannabe (Mar 18, 2019)

JandE said:


> Uploading everything that is required for immigration to make a decision without requiring anything else.


Yes, but specifically I think most people mean when they say "front loaded" they had their medicals and police checks completed before a Case Officer contacted them for a Request for Information.

I found this very confusing at first and just wanted to clarify. I hope that helps and good luck!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

WA_Wannabe said:


> Yes, but specifically I think most people mean when they say "front loaded" they had their medicals and police checks completed before a Case Officer contacted them for a Request for Information.
> 
> I found this very confusing at first and just wanted to clarify. I hope that helps and good luck!


From what I have read, if an application is correctly front loaded, the applicant often does not get a Request for Information, just a decision.

An example of thirty six, subclass 309, visa grants in 2018/19 which were all processed between 15 and 35 months.

The fastest 6 grants took 20 months or less, and every one of them was front loaded. _None of them received a section 56 Request for further information. [RFI]._

84% of the rest did receive an RFI, and took over 20 months.

From that, it seems that Front Loading means everything, including Medicals and Police, and that submitting a Front Loaded/Decision Ready Application does give a better chance of a faster decision.

Two quotes from websites:


A 'decision ready' application is commonly known as a 'front loaded'.

'Front end loading' or 'front loading' is a term used by Migration Agents which means applicants have provided ALL the documentation needed to meet the legal requirements for the Partner Visa application.


----------



## TanyaMelbourne (Dec 4, 2016)

Does anyone know what the average or usual "time to enter" Australia is when a PMV is issued?


----------



## misseswonder (Mar 14, 2019)

Hello everyone,

Just sharing my news and hoping others hear something soon too. Just got my grant email today. I'm finally able to breathe a sigh of relief!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

TanyaMelbourne said:


> Does anyone know what the average or usual "time to enter" Australia is when a PMV is issued?


The normal 'must enter by' date is 12 months after the date of your medical or police checks, whichever is earliest.


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

misseswonder said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just sharing my news and hoping others hear something soon too. Just got my grant email today. I'm finally able to breathe a sigh of relief!


Congratulations!&#129303;


----------



## misseswonder (Mar 14, 2019)

koalabearwithme said:


> Congratulations!&#129303;


Thank you koalabear! &#128522;


----------



## Marian (Jun 30, 2019)

My timeline 
Front-loaded 
PMV Lodged: Dec 12, 2018
7 months and 5 days waiting
I'm from philippines. 
I made a very poor decision, I give up my job just to focus the visa which makes me feel like I’m waiting endlessly now.


----------



## Ramselle22 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi here is my timeline too:
DOL :April 19,2018
C.O contacted for S56 documents requested last 1 july 2019
Status from initial assessment to further assessment. Hopefully very soon by God's grace we'll receive the visa grant😇


----------



## abcds (Jul 17, 2019)

*pmv 300 question*

already posted this in another thread but I'm impatient lol hope the question isn't vague or anything...
currently in the process of applying for a pmv, I just wanna know what happens if you're on holiday (outside of your country) when they request medical and police checks? thanks guys!!!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

abcds said:


> already posted this in another thread but I'm impatient lol hope the question isn't vague or anything...
> currently in the process of applying for a pmv, I just wanna know what happens if you're on holiday (outside of your country) when they request medical and police checks? thanks guys!!!


You are normally given 28 days to reply, so you would reply, within 28 days, telling them you are away, and give them the date that you expect to be able to submit the requirements.


----------



## abcds (Jul 17, 2019)

JandE said:


> You are normally given 28 days to reply, so you would reply, within 28 days, telling them you are away, and give them the date that you expect to be able to submit the requirements.


thank you...and is that via email or immi account or how does that type of communication work? sorry I'm just freaking out about this whole thing lol


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Ramselle22 said:


> Hi here is my timeline too:
> DOL :April 19,2018
> C.O contacted for S56 documents requested last 1 july 2019
> Status from initial assessment to further assessment. Hopefully very soon by God's grace we'll receive the visa grant&#128519;


Hello Ramselle22. What specific docs they asked you to send?


----------



## Ramselle22 (Nov 10, 2018)

They requested lastest NBI clearance as it was expired last march.


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

misseswonder said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just sharing my news and hoping others hear something soon too. Just got my grant email today. I'm finally able to breathe a sigh of relief!


congrats ! what is your timeline ?


----------



## e_a (Apr 24, 2019)

Fyi: processing times just updated, now back up to 16-22 months. Ugh. 😞


----------



## Marian (Jun 30, 2019)

Oh no😢 
Wishing our grants soon and praying a lot of patience 😌


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

e_a said:


> Fyi: processing times just updated, now back up to 16-22 months. Ugh. &#128542;


I think June might be a bad month each year. Maybe year end related.

Prospective Marriage Visa Processing times

In June 2019, 75% were processed in 16 months or less. 10% took over 22 months.

In June 2018, 75% were processed in 18 months or less. 10% took over 23 months


----------



## e_a (Apr 24, 2019)

Yeah I was thinking that as well. I'm hoping next month it drops back down!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

e_a said:


> Yeah I was thinking that as well. I'm hoping next month it drops back down!


It did last July, from under 18 months down to under 14 months, for the 75% group. 
_
75% of all the 300 visas granted in July 2018 were processed in under 14 months.
In June 2018, it was 75% processed in under 18 Months.
Partner Visa Processing Times in July 2018_


----------



## e_a (Apr 24, 2019)

JandE said:


> It did last July, from under 18 months down to under 14 months, for the 75% group.
> _
> 75% of all the 300 visas granted in July 2018 were processed in under 14 months.
> In June 2018, it was 75% processed in under 18 Months.
> Partner Visa Processing Times in July 2018_


i love that you have all the statistical data, it's awesome!


----------



## misseswonder (Mar 14, 2019)

oichnas16 said:


> misseswonder said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


Hi oichnas,

Mine was front loaded and I just updated it every 3 months, it took about 6.5 months.


----------



## msh313 (Jan 24, 2019)

I received a request for some information today -

Medical
Police clearance (We sent a local one by mistake not the national one)
Letter of Intent to marry
More evidence of social aspect of relationship - I mentioned in my statement i am visiting her in Morocco for an official engagement party

Applied: 10 April 2019


----------



## T.G (Apr 14, 2019)

msh313 said:


> I received a request for some information today -
> 
> Medical
> Police clearance (We sent a local one by mistake not the national one)
> ...


From where you got letter for intended marriage? 
And where are you applying from


----------



## msh313 (Jan 24, 2019)

I will be getting it from a marriage celebrant (the leader of my local mosque)

I am based in Australia (M) and my Fiance (F) is from Morocco


----------



## T.G (Apr 14, 2019)

msh313 said:


> I will be getting it from a marriage celebrant (the leader of my local mosque)
> 
> I am based in Australia (M) and my Fiance (F) is from Morocco


Aha ok, and what should the letter include.. Do you submitting this besides NOIM?


----------



## msh313 (Jan 24, 2019)

T.G said:


> Aha ok, and what should the letter include.. Do you submitting this besides NOIM?


Yes letter stating date and location of marriage and then the LOIM also


----------



## msh313 (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi I was informed that there are no longer interviews for PMV is this true? Or is My migration agent clueless? Because I've seen people recently on this site posting about phone interviews and physical interviews...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

msh313 said:


> Hi I was informed that there are no longer interviews for PMV is this true? Or is My migration agent clueless? Because I've seen people recently on this site posting about phone interviews and physical interviews...


It might depend on the country you are from. We didn't have an interview for our PMV, but that was in 2015/16.


----------



## msh313 (Jan 24, 2019)

JandE said:


> msh313 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I was informed that there are no longer interviews for PMV is this true? Or is My migration agent clueless? Because I've seen people recently on this site posting about phone interviews and physical interviews...
> ...


My fiancé is from Morocco and it's being done through Cairo


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Hello, Ramselle. Hows your application now?&#128522;



Ramselle22 said:


> Hi here is my timeline too:
> DOL :April 19,2018
> C.O contacted for S56 documents requested last 1 july 2019
> Status from initial assessment to further assessment. Hopefully very soon by God's grace we'll receive the visa grant&#128519;


----------



## Ramselle22 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi,until now I am still waiting.


----------



## nourbilel (Apr 26, 2019)

nourbilel said:


> Applicant from: Tunisia
> Agent: Yes (MARA based in Perth, WA)
> Date of Lodgment: 09/06/2019
> 
> We are currently waiting a couple of months until we get police clearances and medicals. This is what the agent advised. However I see people getting medicals soon after lodging.


We got a request for additional information today including a Form 80, a lot of it seems to be the same information already completed on the PMV application, although some is definitely different.

Is this a standard form all need to complete?

We'll have to wait for further detailed advice from the agent we are using. It's exciting to get a response anyhow &#128578;


----------



## T.G (Apr 14, 2019)

Is there any applicants through beirut office here!?
Or any November 2018 applicants


----------



## Yhbka (Mar 24, 2019)

Just got approved and thought I'll contribute my timeline! (From Singapore.)

*Applied*: 2 May 2019
*Request for more information by C/O*: 5 May 2019
*Additional information provided*: 17 May 2019
*Approval*: 5 Sep 2019

Took about 4 months!


----------



## T.G (Apr 14, 2019)

Yhbka said:


> Just got approved and thought I'll contribute my timeline! (From Singapore.)
> 
> *Applied*: 2 May 2019
> *Request for more information by C/O*: 5 May 2019
> ...


Congratulations &#127882;

Where r u from?


----------



## Adeba (Jul 28, 2019)

My question exactly? We applied in April 19- early days. Got medical requested in June 19, haven't heard nothing since.

Anyone else applying via Beirut?



T.G said:


> Is there any applicants through beirut office here!?
> Or any November 2018 applicants


----------



## starfish88 (Jan 9, 2019)

Just wanted to thank everyone here. PMV 300 got granted today.

Timeline: Applied May 29, 2019
CO asked for police clearance June 25
Grant Sept 6, 2019
Less than 4 mos!!!


----------



## Adeba (Jul 28, 2019)

Amazing! Where are you originally from? Super lucky! Al the best!



starfish88 said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone here. PMV 300 got granted today.
> 
> Timeline: Applied May 29, 2019
> CO asked for police clearance June 25
> ...


----------



## Adeba (Jul 28, 2019)

I have heard that too and I do know of one case where they didn't cal the fiancé and he got his visa in 10months.

Applied from beirut



msh313 said:


> Hi I was informed that there are no longer interviews for PMV is this true? Or is My migration agent clueless? Because I've seen people recently on this site posting about phone interviews and physical interviews...


----------



## starfish88 (Jan 9, 2019)

French passport but living in Canada.
Thank you so much! Hang in there. Goodluck with yours.



Adeba said:


> Amazing! Where are you originally from? Super lucky! Al the best!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BieBie (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi guys, hope everyone are well. I’m applied PMV 300, lodge Dec 2018 from Indonesia and still waiting 😞 anyone lodge the same time like me and still waiting? the global processing time has changed to 15-22 month. Not much different from previous month. We all hope will drop down more next month.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

I noticed that PMV's have been a bit quicker recently, compared to July, but not noticed as many being finalised recently.

02/07/19	300 Finalised after 18.5 months, from Philippines
09/07/19	300 Finalised after 10.6 months, from Vietnam
12/07/19	300 Finalised after 11.1 months, from USA
16/07/19	300 Finalised after 13 months, from Zimbabwe
16/07/19	300 Finalised after 5.9 months, from Barbados
18/07/19	300 Finalised after 18.4 months, from India
31/07/19	300 Finalised after 5.5 months, from USA
30/08/19	300 Finalised after 5.5 months, from USA
05/09/19	300 Finalised after 4.1 months, from Singapore
06/09/19	300 Finalised after 3.3 months, from France


----------



## Adeba (Jul 28, 2019)

& Beirut? No news from there? But im certain they had a few approved.



JandE said:


> I noticed that PMV's have been a bit quicker recently, compared to July, but not noticed as many being finalised recently.
> 
> 02/07/19	300 Finalised after 18.5 months, from Philippines
> 09/07/19	300 Finalised after 10.6 months, from Vietnam
> ...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Adeba said:


> & Beirut? No news from there? But im certain they had a few approved.


Not seen any on the forum. I'll add them on if I see them.


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Yeah. Its quicker for countries like USA, SG etc...

But for Philippines, its still slooooooooow. Some got their visas within 15 months recently tho.



JandE said:


> I noticed that PMV's have been a bit quicker recently, compared to July, but not noticed as many being finalised recently.
> 
> 02/07/19	300 Finalised after 18.5 months, from Philippines
> 09/07/19	300 Finalised after 10.6 months, from Vietnam
> ...


----------



## Chikapu9093 (Aug 14, 2019)

PMV VISA GRANTED!🎉

*Timeline*
- Date of lodgement PMV: February 20 2019

- Applied for Visitor visa: April 04 2019

- Visitor visa rejected: April 11 2019

- Request for HIV test: June 02 2019

- Visa granted: September 06 2019

I'm from Mexico, my visa was processed in Ottawa, Canada office.

My application was front loaded, except Police checks (that we upload in April, applicant and sponsor's) and for the medicals they re-used my visitor visa medical exams for my PMV that's why they only asked for the HIV test.

200 days of waiting. Almost 7 months.

Thank you so much for all the advice that I received here. I'll see you in the next stage!😄


----------



## msh313 (Jan 24, 2019)

Got the grant email tonight. PMV approved for my fiance in Morocco. Applied 10th April and granted 16th September.. 6 months was well below expected


----------



## Adeba (Jul 28, 2019)

Where did you apply from?

QUOTE=msh313;1967293]Got the grant email tonight. PMV approved for my fiance in Morocco. Applied 10th April and granted 16th September.. 6 months was well below expected[/QUOTE]


----------



## cgy (Oct 3, 2019)

Hello, have there been any recent grants, especially for Philippine applicants?


----------



## hoda. (Sep 27, 2019)

We applied through an agent on 24 June 2019.

My partner from Iraq am Australian citizen 
completed everything upfront 
since then we uploading communication every month


----------



## Iamdianne014 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi, Im new here
Timeline:
Lodged: March 2019
Done with medical and police check
I have uploaded everything but haven't contacted by a CO. Status still received.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Iamdianne014 said:


> Hi, Im new here
> Timeline:
> Lodged: March 2019
> Done with medical and police check
> I have uploaded everything but haven't contacted by a CO. Status still received.


Some countries take longer than others, where are you from?


----------



## Iamdianne014 (Sep 9, 2019)

JandE said:


> Iamdianne014 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Im new here
> ...


From Philippines


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi, I Just joined this forum. So I submitted my application on 20 july 2019 from India. I wasn’t contacted by any CO, but went for my medicals on 2nd sep 2019. Medical status was updated on 4 sep 2019. Everything is uploaded including police checks and other documents. Waiting now.


----------



## nourbilel (Apr 26, 2019)

nourbilel said:


> nourbilel said:
> 
> 
> > Applicant from: Tunisia
> ...


We submitted the form 80 and other additional documents (additional stat decs, evidence of our relationship, medicals completed, police reports) around the third week of September.

Prior to that, on September 8, we applied for a visitor visa for 6 months. We got the approval for a 6 month visitor visa on 14 October &#128578;

Awaiting PMV decision.


----------



## LindaZe (Oct 18, 2019)

*Waiting on visa*

Hello, so i've submitted my PMV on the 2 August 2019 front uploaded everything needed. Got a request for a health check and got that completed on the 1 October 2019, and got updated on the immi account immediately. My question is when do you think i might get a response on the visa outcome. Im from Australia and my fiance is from Macedonia. Also how long would they potentially give for the "entry date" of entering into Australia? i've heard they give 4 weeks?

Thanks. Warm wishes on your visa grants ASAP


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

LindaZe said:


> Hello, so i've submitted my PMV on the 2 August 2019 front uploaded everything needed. Got a request for a health check and got that completed on the 1 October 2019, and got updated on the immi account immediately. My question is when do you think i might get a response on the visa outcome. Im from Australia and my fiance is from Macedonia. Also how long would they potentially give for the "entry date" of entering into Australia? i've heard they give 4 weeks?
> 
> Thanks. Warm wishes on your visa grants ASAP


The last 10 PMV grants on this forum have taken between 3.3 and 16.5 months, with the average being 8 months from application date.

With our PMV, she was given 5 months in which to enter. The grant took 9 months to come through. But that was a few years ago now. Like you, the medical was done within 2 months of application.


----------



## desjohn7 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Long time lurker here. We just received the visa grant for the PMV300 yesterday evening! Sharing the hope and timelines below.

Applicant Country: Vietnam
Date of Lodgement PMV300: 5th October 2018
PCC/AFP & Health Checks: 5th October 2018
RFI (PCC/AFP had expired): 23rd September 2019
RFI request fulfilled: 18th October 2019
PMV300 Visa Grant: 25th October 2019


----------



## TanyaMelbourne (Dec 4, 2016)

desjohn7 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Long time lurker here. We just received the visa grant for the PMV300 yesterday evening! Sharing the hope and timelines below.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!

I was wondering how long you were given to enter Australia? And did you have to re do your health check as they are usually valid for 1 year only.


----------



## desjohn7 (Oct 5, 2018)

TanyaMelbourne said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I was wondering how long you were given to enter Australia? And did you have to re do your health check as they are usually valid for 1 year only.


We were given the full 9 months to enter. Our "must enter by date" and "grant expiry" date were the same. We didn't have to re do our health check.


----------



## TanyaMelbourne (Dec 4, 2016)

desjohn7 said:


> We were given the full 9 months to enter. Our "must enter by date" and "grant expiry" date were the same. We didn't have to re do our health check.


Thanks! That's great to hear! We are hopping for the same.


----------



## Adeba (Jul 28, 2019)

has their been an update of your application status on the immi-account?



hoda. said:


> We applied through an agent on 24 June 2019.
> 
> My partner from Iraq am Australian citizen
> completed everything upfront
> since then we uploading communication every month


----------



## hoda. (Sep 27, 2019)

Hi Adeba, no nothing yet only my agent retired. I wish we will hear something this year.


----------



## Adeba (Jul 28, 2019)

What is it at on currently? if the agent has retired are you now doing it alone? and what is your country of origin?



hoda. said:


> Hi Adeba, no nothing yet only my agent retired. I wish we will hear something this year.


----------



## hoda. (Sep 27, 2019)

Adeba said:


> What is it at on currently? if the agent has retired are you now doing it alone? and what is your country of origin?


its still on Received. Yes i have to do it alone now I have no option. 
country of origin is Iraq I understand its high risk country but i have seen 300 visa granted in 3 month.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

hoda. said:


> its still on Received. Yes i have to do it alone now I have no option.
> country of origin is Iraq I understand its high risk country but i have seen 300 visa granted in 3 month.


High and low risk countries seem to have little to do with it. I've seen UK applications take longer than some high risk countries.

It seems to come down to individuals, and the complexity of their own applications.


----------



## nourbilel (Apr 26, 2019)

nourbilel said:


> nourbilel said:
> 
> 
> > nourbilel said:
> ...


My partner entered Australia on 27th Nov on his 6 month tourist visa.

On December 16th our agent got an email from Cairo asking when my partner would be exiting the country.

So we booked a one way ticket back home (he also had a tooth infection while he was here, so he another reason to go back home, as he needs some dental work) and he left yesterday 20th Jan.

We are hopefully and now awaiting the PMV decision.


----------



## nourbilel (Apr 26, 2019)

For those on an offshore visa application and who have been in Australia and then asked when you will exit, how long did it take for the answer after you left?


----------



## TanyaMelbourne (Dec 4, 2016)

Partner (Egyptian living in Dubai) and I (Australian) have applied for PMV (300) in Dec 2018. Has anyone got any experience or knowledge of approvals with long time apart? We haven't seen each other in 3 years, and now worried this may be a reason for refusal.

He applied for a visit visa to Australia in March 2019 and was refused. I haven't visited due to costs and timing with both our work commitments and we were hopeful our PMV approval was just around the corner but its now been 13 months.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

nourbilel said:


> For those on an offshore visa application and who have been in Australia and then asked when you will exit, how long did it take for the answer after you left?


We left Australia on a Friday evening, and got the grant on the Monday. ie: next working day.

I do recall hearing one who waited a few weeks, but I think most are done very quickly.


----------



## nourbilel (Apr 26, 2019)

JandE said:


> nourbilel said:
> 
> 
> > For those on an offshore visa application and who have been in Australia and then asked when you will exit, how long did it take for the answer after you left?
> ...


Thanks JandE. We haven't received anything yet, but hopefully soon.


----------



## nourbilel (Apr 26, 2019)

nourbilel said:


> nourbilel said:
> 
> 
> > nourbilel said:
> ...


PMV approved 23 Jan 2020.

9 months to enter, marry and lodge the next visa application.


----------



## Adeba (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi Tanya,

Anything new from your end ?



TanyaMelbourne said:


> Partner (Egyptian living in Dubai) and I (Australian) have applied for PMV (300) in Dec 2018. Has anyone got any experience or knowledge of approvals with long time apart? We haven't seen each other in 3 years, and now worried this may be a reason for refusal.
> 
> He applied for a visit visa to Australia in March 2019 and was refused. I haven't visited due to costs and timing with both our work commitments and we were hopeful our PMV approval was just around the corner but its now been 13 months.


----------



## TanyaMelbourne (Dec 4, 2016)

Adeba said:


> Hi Tanya,
> 
> Anything new from your end ?


Sadly no  Now 13.5 months and not a word. I did after suggestion from a previous poster upload a letter to our immi account outlining why we haven't seen each other for ages.


----------



## Adeba (Jul 28, 2019)

[what is the status on the immi account,

QUOTE=hoda.;1969227]We applied through an agent on 24 June 2019.

My partner from Iraq am Australian citizen 
completed everything upfront 
since then we uploading communication every month[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lilmisspix (Jan 24, 2019)

*Los Angeles to Sydney*

Hi all!

I think this is the right place. I have been lurking for a while but wanted to share our timeline with you. Thank you for sharing your stories and timelines. It is wonderful to have a place where people understand what you are going through while your significant other lives in another hemisphere.

We filed with our agent on November 11, 2019 - front loaded application with health and police checks completed as well.

We received notice on February 14, 2020 that we needed to submit my California police check. So we have resubmitted it and waiting for further feedback.

Just wanted to share and will keep you posted on our timeline. November 11 and February 14 are both holidays here in the US. I am wondering if the luck of a future holiday will bring us the golden email!

Kindly,

Jessica


----------



## hoda. (Sep 27, 2019)

Still received nothing changed



Adeba said:


> [what is the status on the immi account,
> 
> QUOTE=hoda.;1969227]We applied through an agent on 24 June 2019.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## rikaa (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello!

I'm from the Philippines and my partner is an Australian citizen.

PMV lodged: 11 July 2019
Status: Received

We have not received any communication from CO yet but I am planning to take my medical exam and police clearance in March 2020.

Original processing time when we lodged was 9-15 months, now it has changed to 17-23 months. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

I suggest that you just wait for COs request to do your medical.



rikaa said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm from the Philippines and my partner is an Australian citizen.
> 
> ...


----------



## rikaa (Feb 9, 2020)

b_indigo said:


> I suggest that you just wait for COs request to do your medical.


I find it weird that there are some applicants from the Philippines who lodged later than us, but got contacted by a CO already 1 week after they lodged. Do you have an idea why it is so?


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Contacted for? Doing the medical? I don't think the CO contacted them. It's in your Immiaccount. Check your Health Assessment in your Immiaccount. If it's says "action required" - it only means that you have to organise your health examination.

And its up to you if you want to do it early or just wait for the CO's email about "s56 request for additional information".

I took my health examination 2 months after I lodged but they asked me to redo again it after 19.5 months. Medical is only valid for 12 months. But still up to the CO if they'll ask you to redo it or not because some were not asked to do it anymore even if its already expired.



rikaa said:


> b_indigo said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest that you just wait for COs request to do your medical.
> ...


----------



## rikaa (Feb 9, 2020)

Yes it actually shows a flag (for a couple of months now), saying I have to arrange medical examination. We did not get help from an agent so I have been asking here if I should do the medical yet or not


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jul 29, 2019)

rooroo said:


> Contacted for? Doing the medical? I don't think the CO contacted them. It's in your Immiaccount. Check your Health Assessment in your Immiaccount. If it's says "action required" - it only means that you have to organise your health examination.
> 
> And its up to you if you want to do it early or just wait for the CO's email about "s56 request for additional information".
> 
> I took my health examination 2 months after I lodged but they asked me to redo again it after 19.5 months. Medical is only valid for 12 months. But still up to the CO if they'll ask you to redo it or not because some were not asked to do it anymore even if its already expired.


Hi,

Was your first contact after applying for PMV after 19.5 months?

Thanks!


----------



## moumours (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi there,

PMV granted on the 19/2/2020, applied on the 30/6/2019, so it took 8 months, from France, no immigration agent.

We uploaded new evidences every three months, me and my partner do not have a joint bank account and have never been living together officialy. But we showed proofs of travels, hotel reservations, money transfers etc.

Thanks to the community for all the precious information, I'll still need it for the next steps. Good luck to everyone, it's a hard process to get through, we've been lucky!

xx


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

moumours said:


> Hi there,
> 
> PMV granted on the 19/2/2020, applied on the 30/6/2019, so it took 8 months, from France, no immigration agent.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you and your partner.


----------



## nourbilel (Apr 26, 2019)

moumours said:


> Hi there,
> 
> PMV granted on the 19/2/2020, applied on the 30/6/2019, so it took 8 months, from France, no immigration agent.
> 
> ...


Congrats &#128578;


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Yes. After 19.5 months, I received their s56.



FemmeFatale said:


> rooroo said:
> 
> 
> > Contacted for? Doing the medical? I don't think the CO contacted them. It's in your Immiaccount. Check your Health Assessment in your Immiaccount. If it's says "action required" - it only means that you have to organise your health examination.
> ...


----------



## achmatxforbes (Jan 17, 2020)

Yhbka said:


> Just got approved and thought I'll contribute my timeline! (From Singapore.)
> 
> *Applied*: 2 May 2019
> *Request for more information by C/O*: 5 May 2019
> ...


Hi,

Was your application front loaded and did you do it through an agent?


----------



## achmatxforbes (Jan 17, 2020)

Yhbka said:


> Just got approved and thought I'll contribute my timeline! (From Singapore.)
> 
> *Applied*: 2 May 2019
> *Request for more information by C/O*: 5 May 2019
> ...


Hi,

congratulations!

Did you go through an agent and was your application front loaded?


----------



## zuozuo (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

Under the current situation, I am wondering is the pmv processing still going on?
Has anyone received their visa? maybe has some restrictions? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

I don’t see any recent pmv grants . I think they are not processing them since they are not allowed in the country at the moment .


----------



## zuozuo (Sep 28, 2019)

Noorsandhu said:


> I don't see any recent pmv grants . I think they are not processing them since they are not allowed in the country at the moment .


Thanks for the quick reply. It's so hard this days... 
I notice 309 is still getting processed, which makes me want to just marry my fiance. But with the current situation, we cannot even meet and get married anymore. It's so hard.


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello, my partner is living in Australia, and we submitted the application in 2018. In 2019, I received a job opportunity to work in Europe. I am currently living in Europe. Do I need to inform /change something in my application? What? Where exactly? Has someone been in my situation? Can you please help ?🙁


----------

